# how do u fix fan motor



## peggysueraw (May 19, 2009)

my grand daughter got a piece of yarn stuck in brand new box fan motor. it's galaxy model 4733. I don't know what i did with receipt.This fan is a luxury item to me right now.The family had to move back in with me, so i'm the only income for 7.I know lots of you have heard this or dealing with it right now because of economy. I really can't afford fan,but don't have air conditioning.Can someone tell me is there a way to fix or reset a box fan motor. 
Thank you in advance for your help. It is really appreciated. I'm kind of embarassed cause a lot of you r thinking throw it away and go buy another one. And if the kids and grandkids hadn't moved back in I would be able to but right now i can't even afford groceries for all of us.
Thanks,
Peggy


----------



## dedrie77 (May 18, 2009)

I'm no expert, and I'm sure there's somebody out there who can help more. But if it were me, I would locate all screws in the housing and remove them, take the whole thing apart (being careful to note where everything goes and making sure that you don't lose anything in the process). I'm assuming the yarn is wrapped around the part that the fan spins on. Once you've got it apart to the point that you can see it, unwrap the yarn and put it back together. 

If the yarn is already out and it's still not working, I'm at a loss... I did a quick search to see what your fan looks like and this restoration video and links to motor discussions came up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EvPVOfAL9M

Good luck!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

There's a very good chance you will need to replace the motor on this fan. These low end motors don't have a reset button on them. I just replaced a fan motor from a dehumidifier and it was about $35.00 delivered.
Check the fan manufacturer for a parts list/price point. You might find the cost to repair is about the cost of the fan
Ron
Just looked up this fan. It sells for $16.00 at Walmart. These fans are not made to be repaired. I'd look on Craig's List for another fan.


----------



## delstu (Jun 20, 2006)

It will cost more to repair than to replace.

Since you have so many in your home, especially in this economic climate, I would suggest going to Christian Charities or your church for assistance. You probably need more than 1 fan anyway.

Don't be too proud to go. We've all experienced setbacks at one time or another.

ETA: Apply for food stamps too. With this many in the house you surely qualify.


----------

